# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  US ambassador's daughter, 17, dies in NYC fall - Las Vegas Sun

## Dream Guide Team

*US ambassador's daughter, 17, dies in NYC fall**Las Vegas Sun**Lucid dreaming*. Night terrors. Deep eyes. Good food" she wrote as a description of herself on a Tumblr site, a hodgepodge of quotes, photos and journal *...**and more »*

----------


## Taosaur

I just approved this one because it turns out she was a lucid dreamer. Wonder if she ever came by DV?

----------

